# [Guide] Makro Befehle



## Shinria (21. Februar 2009)

Vielleicht reichts ja einmal zum Sticky!

Hier werden wir alles sammeln, was wir über Makros InGame herausbekommen haben.

*Was ist ein Makro?*

Im Grunde ist damit ein Skript gemeint, mit dessen Hilfe man spielbezogene Befehle ausführt. Man legt mehrere Aktionen auf eine benutzerdefinierte Taste und verwendet diese genau so wie einen Zauber oder eine Fähigkeit. Es ist zum Beispiel möglich, mehrere Befehle, die man normalerweise nacheinander ausführen würde, auf eine Taste zu legen. Mit jedem Tastendruck werden dann alle Befehle nach der Reihe ausgeführt. Mit hilfreichen Werkzeugen wie diesen kann man seine Steuerung verbessern und sie den eigenen Wünschen anpassen - was sich im Endeffekt auf das gesamte Spielerlebnis auswirkt.

*Wie und wo erstelle ich ein Makro?*

Ihr könnt entweder im normal Chat /m oder /macro eintippen, oder über Esc "Macro setting" auswählen. Nun wird es interessant:

1. geht ihr auf ein freies Feld und wählt "new macro" aus ( siehe Bilderanhänge )

2. könnt ihr oben ein neues Bild auswählen indem ihr auf den Pfeil links, neben das vorgegebenen Symbol mit dem Arm klickt, dort dann ein Symbol eurer Wahl anklicken und in dem Feld rechts daneben ein Name für das Macro vergeben.

3. in das Feld darunter werden die Befehle eingefügt

*Allgemeine Befehle*

- /say ( um etwas zu sagen )
- /use ( um etwas zu benutzen )
- /cast ( um einen skill zu nutzen )
- /invite ( Spielereinladung )

*Die Nutzung der Sprache*

Um im Spiel etwas über ein Macro zu sagen, habt ihr folgende Möglichkeiten:

Text -> sendet Text in Normalchat
/s Text -> Normalchat
/z Text -> sendet Text in den Zonenchat
/g Text -> sendet Text in Guildchat
/p Text -> sendet text in den Partychat

Sehr positiv daran ist, jemanden z.B. darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass man keine HP oder keine Mana mehr hat. Um dies z.B. eurer Party mitzuteilen schreibt ihr folgendes:

/p Brauche Heal oder /p ich habe keine Mana mehr

Eine Erweiterung ist die direkte Ansprache eines anderen Spielers. Wenn ihr jemand anders im Ziel habt und ihn z.B. begrüßen oder direkt etwas sagen wollt, kann man mit %t arbeiten. %t ist die Variable für alles, was ihr anvisiert.

Selbiges kann man dann auch farblich unterstützen:

Farbig schreiben
|cffffff20 -> ergibt gelbe Schrift
|cffff0000 -> ergibt rote Schrift
|cff00A9D6 -> ergibt Blaue Schrift
|cffff00ff -> ergibt Lila Schrift
|r -> beendet farbiges schreiben

Beispiel:
/z |cffff0000 Brauche heal |cfffff20 Hallo an alle -> |cff00A9D6 kein Mana mehr
ergibt:
Brauche heal Hallo alle-> kein Mana mehr


%t Hallo
Hier sagt man im normalen Chat "Hallo" zu dem Spieler, den man im Visier hat

/z Hallo %t
Die Begrüßung wird im Zonechat dann so angegeben:

Hallo "Spielername"

Einen Spieler der neben euch steht, läßt so auch in eure Party einladen

/invite %t
sendet eine automatische Partyeinladung an den ausgewählten Spieler

*Casten oder Skills*

Um einen Skill oder Cast zu verwenden, tippt ohr folgendes:

/cast "Skillname"

Wenn man sich Bufft, macht es Sinn mit dem Befehl / wait zu arbeiten, wegen des Castdelays. /wait wird in Sekunden angegeben und sollte dann so benutzt werden:

/cast "NameBuff1"
/wait 2
/cast "NameBuff2"
/wait 2
/cast "NameBuff3"

*Kombinieren von Makros*

Der Sinn eines Makro liegt darin, mehrere Aktionen mit nur einem Befehl ausführen zu können. Hier ein paar wenige getestete Beispiele:

/say Verbrenn dich nicht!
/cast Flame

Wärend ihr castet, wird das gesagte automatisch im Chat mit angegeben.

*Emotes*

Unter dem Hotkey "H" verbergen sich die RoM Emotes. Auch diese lassen sich in ein Makro einbinden.

/"Name des Emotes" z.B. /sleep
/s Ich bin müde oder auch %t ich bin Müde

Mir dem gesagtem Satz "Ich bin müde", wird sich euer Charakter auf den Boden legen und schlafen oder einer in eurem Target befindlichen Person dies direkt mitteilen:

"Spielername" ich bin müde



Ich weiß, es ist noch nicht viel, wir versuchen aber mehr über die Makros heraus zu bekommen und bitten um eure Hilfe.



Zusatz:
Leider konnten wir keine weiteren Bilder erstellen, da wenn man im Makromenü ist und welche in der Befehlzeile erstellt, die Drucktaste als Screenshottaste nicht akzeptiert wird.


----------



## Tabuno (21. Februar 2009)

Ich sag nur Copy & Paste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://forum.runesofmagic.com/showthread.php?t=11432


----------



## Shinria (21. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Copy & Paste.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Japp ist aus dem Thread meines ehemaligen Gildenleiters 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 er spielt nicht mehr und ich habe damals mit ihm zusammen den text geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin ehemaliges FI Mitglied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grauhaar68 (5. März 2009)

Vielleicht hilft's dem Einen oder Andern:

Bei /use und /cast muß man die genauen Namen der Objekte/Sprüche verwenden:

z.B. /use Pferd oder /use Streitross klappt bei mir nicht, sondern nur
/use Weißes Streiross für 30 Tage


----------



## joekay (22. April 2009)

Kennt jemand die Makrobefehle für 

folgen 
Ziel eines Ziels übernehmen


----------



## Parksau (2. Juni 2009)

Hiho,

Da ich am Anfang unfähig war die obenstehenden Makros richtig zu benutzen, habe ich im Chat nach jemandem gefragt, der auch mit Makros spielt. Schliesslich wurde ich angewhispert und bekam die Antwort, ich solle es mal mit */script UseAction(1)* probieren.
Hierbei wird in den Klammern angegeben welches Feld der Skillbar genutzt wird.
_Anmerkung: Tastenbelegung für das Feld ist egal, es zählt nur an welcher Stelle das Feld ist.
Im folgenden Beispiel an erster Stelle.

_Bsp.: Als Krieger habe ich mir in die Felder 2,3,4 die 3-erSchlagcombo, welche mit einem Stun endet, gelegt.
In irgendein Feld, für das ich den Tastenkürzel R verwende, habe ich mir das Makro

```
/script UseAction(2)
	/wait 0.8
	/script UseAction(3)
	  /wait 0.8
	/script UseAction(4)
```
 gelegt.
_Anmerkung: */wait 0.8* is meiner Meinung nach perfekt geeignet, um die *Combo ohne Zeitverlust* durchzuhauen._

Das gute hierbei ist, dass ich mir ned immer die Skillnamen abschreiben muss und auch, dass ich in die Klammern auch ein erneutes Makro legen kann. Dadurch kann man dann die ganze Skillbar durchcasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ob dies bei allen Klassen sinvoll ist, bleibt mir fraglich. Bei Krieger und Ritter ist es das auf jedenfall wegen Combo, Hiebspam und Stapelcasts.

Werde mal ausprobieren, ob ich das auch mit /cast "Name" hinkriege, denn sonst ist das hier ja nur eine Alternative zum obenstehenden^^
_EDIT: Hat mit /cast "Makroname" bei mir ned gefuntzt_

Dennoch hoffe ich es kanns wer brauchen, gruss


----------



## Asterixia (11. Januar 2010)

Wie kann man neue Befehle für andere farben selbst erstellen?
Was bedeutet heir  jede Zahl / jeder Buchstabe?
Bitte genaue Erkärung oder Link!
Danke!


----------

